# 1953 girls Hornet/1959 Autocycle frame



## eeapo (Jul 1, 2022)

Bought the Hornet at a yard sale and the Autocycle frame from a member here. Cleaned and re-lubricated all the bearings, sanded all the sheet metal, frame and everything that was rusty then sprayed with clear matte sealant


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jul 2, 2022)

Cool rider!


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

Re-Assignment? 🤣😂 Nice bike!! What up with the S curve kickstand? Custom


----------



## eeapo (Jul 2, 2022)

Thee said:


> Re-Assignment? 🤣😂 Nice bike!! What up with the S curve kickstand? Custom




Don’t know that’s the way it was when I Received it. At first I thought it was done by accident, after inspection I realized it would take a lot to  bend a 1/2 inch diameter steel rod. I believe it’s factory bend.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2022)

eeapo said:


> Don’t know that’s the way it was when I Received it. At first I thought it was done by accident, after inspection I realized it would take a lot to  bend a 1/2 inch diameter steel rod. I believe it’s factory bend.




Serious? Factory bend? It would have been chromed and on a low rider then.  🤣


----------

